# Tournee durch Bremens MTB Gebiete - Teil 2: Bremer Schweiz



## OxKing (9. Mai 2004)

Da Wanted Man für nächstes Wohendend abgesagt hat,
überlege ich nun ob ich die Tour nun am 15. oder dann erst am 22 machen soll.

Sonnst noch jemand der nicht kann, oder kommt / nicht kommt?
Ich mach dazu mal einen Poll, ob am 15. oder 22.

Zur Tour:
Die Tour Startet am Bahnhof Vegesack,
was ja jedem ermöglichen sollte drann teilzunehmen.
Und sie ist bisher auf 27 KM geplant, aber kann bei interesse noch verlängert werden.
Trails wie auf der 1. Tour vom 1. Mai fehlen so ziemlich, und es ist eher
eine Tour auf befestigten Schotter und Asphald -Strecken in schöner Landschaft, 
mit ein paar Abstechern in den Wald und einem kleinen von
Jugendlichen gebauten "Freeride Fleckchen" mit Erdrampen zum hüpfen und so.
(Also auch etwas für End MC dabei  )
Außerdem wurde der Weg so geplant das es möglichst oft Berg ab geht.   

Hier dir Tour als Overlay für die Top 50 Niedersachsen Karte

Und hier noch 3 übersichtsbilder:
Karte 1
Karte 2
Luftbild der Region

Postet mal bitte alle Eure Meinungen dazu,
ob und wann ihr dann könnt und wollt.


----------



## Quant (10. Mai 2004)

Also für mich sind beide Termine ok   

Wenn wir schon am 15. fahren können wir ja die Woche darauf nach Okel/Syke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (11. Mai 2004)

Hmm... an die Möglichkeit das für jemand beide Termine in frage kommen
hab ich bei der Erstellung der Umfrage wohl garnicht gedacht...  

Zeitlich ist mir sowieso alles relativ egal,
mir geht es nur darum das möglichst viele an der Tour teilnehmen.

Hab übrigens Gestern mal eine Route für noch 4-5 Kilometer zusätzlich ausgekundschaftet.
Würde uns auch noch an die "Waldgaststätte" in Brunndorf vorbeibringen. 
Diese würde sich allerdings dann schon ca. auf der Hälfte der Tour befinden.


----------



## chickencutter (12. Mai 2004)

@OxKing
verrätst du evtl. wo das Freeridefleckchen ist ? Wir könnten auch mal eine Tour rund um Wildeshausen (gut mit der Nordwestbahn zu erreichen) anbieten, ca 30-35 Km, hauptsächlich Singletrails, Wanderwege, Feldwege, durch`s Moor und an der Hunte entlang (Biergarten inclusive). Fliegen jetzt aber erstmal 2 Wochen in die Türkei (leider ohne Bike).


----------



## 0!Stefan!0 (12. Mai 2004)

Hi alle zusammen,

Bin am 15. - 16. leider nicht in Achim und darauf das Wochenende am 23. steht der Harz Marathon an. Da werd ich vorher nichts mehr machen außer gepflegt auf der Couch lenzen, mit nem Eimer voll Nudeln und Becks.  

Denen die fahren wünsch ich viel Spaß, auf das dass Wetter mal besser wird.


----------



## OxKing (12. Mai 2004)

Das ist wirklich nur ein kleines Fleckchen.... 
Ist ganz in der nähe des schönebeker Schlosses,
und da haben sich Jugendliche nur 2, 3 Rampen vor eine natürliche "Kule" gebaut.
Bin da letzens mal mit meinen CC Bike über
die moderateste Strecke da gefahren. Mit nem stabileren Rad macht das da bestimmt Spass.  

Ansonnsten gibt es ja noch die BMX Bahn in Grohn, die ist da auch nicht weit weg. 
(Hab aber in letzter Zeit öfter gehört das die abgerissen werden soll?!?!
Vor 14 Tagen stand sie aber glaube ich noch. )

Ich bin gerne dazu bereit auch ausserhalb Bremens mal auf Tour zu gehen,
aber nach der Bremer Schweiz steht ja erstmal noch die Tour nach Syke an.

Ich hoffe EndMC, TrekHB, StefanW , luigi_ccnb, benni b., hholle
und all die anderen Bremer Biker hier sich auch mal bald zu wort melden.
Sonnst gehe ich mal automatisch vom 22. als Tour Termin aus.


----------



## StefanW (13. Mai 2004)

Kann an beiden Terminen.
Würde allerdings vorschlagen am 15.05 Bremer Schweiz und am 22.05 Syke.
Oxking wann wäre denn der Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Vegesack ?


----------



## OxKing (13. Mai 2004)

Um welche uhrzeit sollen wir Fahren...... hmm......
Also mir ist das mal wieder egal... 
Am besten mal schauen wann in Vegesack die Züge so ankommen,
aber vielleicht wieder so um 13:00 Uhr?!
(Ok, hab nachgeschaut, die Züge kommen immer um XX:05 und XX:35 an.)

Ehrlich gesagt macht mir mittlerweile auch das Wetter immer mehr sorgen. 
Wenn es nämlich regnet, oder nen Tag vorher geregnet hat kann man
die Abstecher in den Wald wohl knicken, weil da dann vor Matsch kein durchkommen ist.
Nur ob das ne Woche später besser wird weiss man ja auch nie wirklich.
(Laut Wetter.com wirds am 22. besser, aber darauf ist ja auch kein Verlass....)

Ich binn aber mittlerweile eher für den 22..
Bislang können da ja noch alle. Am 15. kann jedoch Wanted Man nicht.
Ausserdem ist das Feedback hier noch ein wenig dürftig. 
(Nachher haben nicht alle die könnten und gern würden davon mitbekommen?!?)


----------



## wanted man (13. Mai 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nämlich regnet, oder nen Tag vorher geregnet hat kann man
> die Abstecher in den Wald wohl knicken, weil da dann vor Matsch kein durchkommen ist.


ich sachen matsch sind stefanw und ich seit letzem wochenende richtig abgehärtet ... ich wollte schön pfadfinder spielen ("an eisen- und autobahnen gibts die besten trails, blabla") ... mussten dann ne ganze ecke am lehmig-matschigen feld langfahren, bis die räder sich kaum noch drehten .... 




			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Am 15. kann jedoch Wanted Man nicht.
> Ausserdem ist das Feedback hier noch ein wenig dürftig.


nehmt man nicht so viel rücksicht auf mich, die anzahl der bremer bikespots ist ja nicht so gross, das man nicht auch ZWEIMAL in der selben ecke fahren könnte.
so, ich schau mir jetzt erstmal die kasseler berge an .... bis später, till


----------



## OxKing (13. Mai 2004)

Egal, ich hab das jetzt mal definitiv auf den 22. Gesetzt.
Hier der Link zum eintragen: Bremer Schweiz Tour

Hoffe nur das jetzt nicht jemand ankommt dass er dann nicht kann, 
oder das Wetter am 22. mieß wird... *auf-Holz-klopf*

Dann kann ich meinem angeschlagenen Knie auch noch eine Pause gönnen.
(Seit meinem Letzten ausritt tut mir mein Linkes Knie irgendwie weh,
 allerdings erst seit nach der Fahrt..... kein Plan wieso... )
Sonnst wäre ich nämlich morgen nochmal die Tour abgefahren,
und hätte noch nach nem schönen abstecher gesucht.....


----------



## StefanW (13. Mai 2004)

ist gebongt oxking. Also der 22.05
Hatte mich allerdings schon wieder gefreut den Gartenschlauch an mein Fahhrad zu lassen wie letzte Woche nach der Tour mit dem Wanted Man.
Fand ich trotz oder gerade wegen des Matches sehr lustig.
Also bis denne
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgesPI (13. Mai 2004)

Also ist dieses WE nix los?


----------



## OxKing (13. Mai 2004)

Naja, vielleicht wird es ja nächstes WE auch schmuddelig.
Dann hab ich wenigstens meine Crusher "Schutzbleche" nicht umsonnst angebaut.
(@Joerky: Scheinen echt nicht schlecht zu sein.  )

Ich fahr jetzt inoffiziell am Samstag mit GeorgesPI in die Bremer Schweiz,
weil der auch am 22. nicht kann.
Wenn noch einer unbedingt mit will, der am 22. wirklich keine zeit hätte kann gerne mit.
Aber die offizielle Tour am 22. wird mit sicherheit geiler.


----------



## OxKing (18. Mai 2004)

Alle die am 22. mit wollen, sollten sich auch bitte für die Tour eintragen.
Da fehlen nämlich mindestens noch drei. 

Hier nochmal der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1796


----------



## wanted man (19. Mai 2004)

ich fahr mit dem zug nach vegesack und wenn ich hinterher noch nicht genug hab, mit dem rad zurück in die stadt (biergartenstopp an der schleuse im blockland??)
der zug fährt am hbf um 12:40 auf gleis 5. 
gruss, till


----------



## StefanW (20. Mai 2004)

Guter Plan Till,
komme auch zum Bahnhof.
Da fehlen noch ein paar Einträge in der Teilnehmerliste.
Tragt euch ein, oder ihr verpasst bestimmt eine klasse Tour.

 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1796


----------



## OxKing (21. Mai 2004)

Ok, Quant hat sich noch nicht eingetragen,
aber ich hoffe der is morgen auch dabei.......

An sonnsten falls einer den Zug verpasst, oder sonstwie später kommt,
bitte dann morgen bei mir auf Handy anrufen: 0172 8254247
Dann können wir noch Warten oder so.
An sonnsten halt 13:00 Uhr. 

Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

